# Livery wanted Eastbourne/surrounding area



## frankie8 (8 November 2014)

Looking for Livery in Eastbourne or surrounding area for mare and gelding. DIY or assisted. All year turnout out required and two stables. Use of a school would be a bonus but not a necessity. Both friendly, well mannered horses who would turnout with others or can just be in together. Can supply references if necessary.


----------



## Lipza767 (15 December 2014)

Did you find anywhere? I'm currently looking as well in the same area and am really struggling :-(


----------



## frankie8 (21 December 2014)

Still struggling. I'm on the waiting list for a few... I'm hoping to go over Jevington way, just seems to be taking forever!


----------

